# Do Bettas need air stones?



## Betta408 (Jan 21, 2010)

What is your opinion about Bettas and air stones? I have an air stone in my 5 gallon tank now, but I'm not sure if I should take it out.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Airstones are fine to use in a tank but it depends on your betta's personality. Some don't like the bubbles and others like to play in them.


----------



## Betta408 (Jan 21, 2010)

OK, thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I like to use them to oxygenate tanks with sick fish in them, but some bettas are stressed by air stones, so I don't use them for healthy bettas!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

my late Walter liked to play in the bubbles


----------

